# Longines Master Collection Retrograde Moon Phases : when will be available ?



## captainmur (Mar 19, 2012)

Dear colleagues,

anybody know, when will be available this Longines family ? 

I'm waiting impatiently!!;-) for 44-mm model Ref No L2.739.4.71.3
The watch was announced a rather long time ago, but
I have asked a lot of German Longine dealers - no results. 
Nobody know, when the watches will be available in Europe, may be US members can clear it ?
Thank you !


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd like to know this too. As far as I know, no one is even carrying it in America


----------



## captainmur (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, I sent the inquiry directly to Longine sales dept just now & waiting for the answer. 
Of course I will share results here as soon as I receive a reply from Longines.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

captainmur said:


> OK, I sent the inquiry directly to Longine sales dept just now & waiting for the answer.
> Of course I will share results here as soon as I receive a reply from Longines.


I'm strongly tempted to just buy the non moon phase one and get it right now...


----------



## captainmur (Mar 19, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> I'm strongly tempted to just buy the non moon phase one and get it right now...


 Be patient !! ;-) The watch will be available soon.
Just now received the reply from Longines :

Dear Mr. ....,

Following your below e-mail first of all we would like to thank you for your interest in Longines products.

Regarding the Longines Master Collection Retrograde Moonphase model, this was still not delivered yet.
The launch in the different markets is planned for June/July

Mrs. Mariami, from Longines Germany, will contact you as soon as possible, in order to inform you in which point of sales you will be able to find ref. L2 739 4 71 3.

We hope we could help you
With kind regards
Barbara Puzella
Sales Assistant


----------



## ybui (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered and paid for mine in Dec 2011 (in the UK) and it still hasn't come yet...it's approaching nearly 6 months now..


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

ybui said:


> I ordered and paid for mine in Dec 2011 (in the UK) and it still hasn't come yet...it's approaching nearly 6 months now..


Now that's commitment. I think I'm going to stick with the non moon phase though. I like them about the same, so I think I'll just save a little money.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

So has this watch been released yet? Curious to know if anyone has one. 

Just reread the post. I also contacted an AD and they said The watch will be released in July.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I just got word from a Longines rep that this watch will hit the states in September.


----------



## YOgun27 (May 30, 2012)

I too am very interested in purchasing this watch once it becomes available in the U.S. The list price is $3,600 however, I have seen it for less online. I hope to score a good deal on this one!


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I know where to score one when it comes out. I almost bought the non moon phase. And purchased the 47mm instead. Cause I wanted a manually wound watch.


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

That is a very nice watch, I didn't know they have Retrograde with Moon Phrase!! Do they have 47mm gold?


----------



## uranos (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi folks. My first post here. Great forum.

I'm also considering to buy this beatiful watch. I really need your advice on purchasing and I would apreciate any help.

1. I own some 41mm watches, I think they are the most suitable for my wrist. Do they sell this watch in 41mm with white dial and brown strap? On the official website the 41mm one seems to have black dials and strap.
2. Would the 41mm model not too small or too "busy"?
3. I couldn't find it anywhere here in Germany. Would you recomend an online reseller? What's the best way for purchasing?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## dreamchrono (Dec 19, 2012)

You get alot of watch for the money.Its a real beauty!


----------



## GeeBobGee (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry to raise this thread from the dead:

Now that September has come and gone, has anyone heard if it's been released?

Bob


----------



## Dani555 (Dec 22, 2012)

GSQZ,

First of all many congrats on the new watch. It looks fantastic and I am even considering this myself. 

Just had a question on the size/model that you ordered. Was it the 41mm (L2.738.4.71.6) or the 44mm (L2.739.4.71.6) version and were you able to try out either/both before purchasing? My wrist size is around 6.75 inches and I haven't yet been able to try although I hope to in the coming week.

Thanks,
Dani


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw it at a local AD in Santa Monica a few months ago.


----------



## Dani555 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in the UK and similarly haven't found one in stock at an AD yet. I have seen the Heritage which is similar but with bigger push buttons. That did look quite thick but I guess you need somewhere to hide the various complication mechanisms.

How is the weight, especially with the steel strap? And your recommended
q***e site seems to be offering the most competitive price.


----------



## Dani555 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've ordered the watch and they are saying it will take 3-4 weeks to arrive. Was your warranty card stamped/dated by Longines?


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Does this watch have any lume on it?


----------



## sportscenterisnext (Oct 16, 2010)

Dani or GSQZ, has your timepiece arrived yet? I saw something similiar by Longines at a local jeweler but at $4,700 USD I will look elsewhere. For less I can receive instant gratification with https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-maurice-lacroix-masterpiece-calendrier-retrograde-820596.html

I have two other M.L.'s and this one just sings too me.


----------

